# Have villagers asked you about your favorite things?



## Sharpington (Apr 5, 2020)

Two times animals have asked me questions about myself, once what my hobby was and once what my favorite drink was, with a few suggested answers and "something else." Instead of giving a few more options like I expected it actually opened up a text box and had me type in my answer, and the animal confirmed what I said as though they would remember it.

It kind of reminds me of birthday wishes in NL. I assume it's a fun fact they'll mention to people visiting ("did you know [name] like [hobby]?") but I've yet to see them bring it up again.

Have your animals asked you about yourself? What did you answer? Did it ever come up again for you?

I said my hobby was drawing and that I liked drinking tea


----------



## fizwiz191 (Apr 5, 2020)

I was asked what my favorite movie genre was (action adventure) and favorite hobby (car detailing). Also haven’t seen anything come of my responses yet.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 5, 2020)

i've gotten a "what's my favorite sport?" question.. i'm not really into sports, but i put down basketball! what i said hasn't came up again yet though


----------



## John Wick (Apr 5, 2020)

I read something about that.

Someone was asked what they were good at by a villager (Sherb), and they said "loving' women".

*It's here.* 

Made me chuckle.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 5, 2020)

Soleil mentioned to me recently that she'd heard I was good at writing, which was my typed-in response to something Bones asked me originally...so yes!


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)

i told gayle i loved romantic comedies when i invited her a while back and apple told me yesterday that she'd heard that i liked them!


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 5, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I read something about that.
> 
> Someone was asked what they were good at by a villager (Sherb), and they said "loving' women".
> 
> ...


LOL oh wow


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 6, 2020)

Wade asked me what my hobby was. I told him singing (none of the options really applied to me) and he told me that he was good at burping along to songs. That discussion hasn't come up again thankfully


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 6, 2020)

I have. I just simply respond to them with this:


----------

